# Descent Cherry Recipe



## William Vermaak

Hey guys,

I'm looking for a descent Cherry recipe. I love FA Cherry and have mixed it as a standalone at 5% and it's very nice, but something is missing. Any ideas on what I can add to give it a more fuller flavor and maybe bring out the cherry a bit?

I'm not too keen on a cherry cola etc. and have scoured the web looking for a cherry only juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

William Vermaak said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a descent Cherry recipe. I love FA Cherry and have mixed it as a standalone at 5% and it's very nice, but something is missing. Any ideas on what I can add to give it a more fuller flavor and maybe bring out the cherry a bit?
> 
> I'm not too keen on a cherry cola etc. and have scoured the web looking for a cherry only juice.


perhaps add some custard or vanilla bean ice cream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Here is one I put it the one or two recipe thread:
I find the TFA black cherry to have a very accurate taste to a cherry sucker or cherry juice, since we using the same % maybe sub your concentrate and fiddle with the %

70 VG - 20 PG

Black Cherry Flavor concentrate TFA - 5 %
Raspberry Flavor Concentrate TFA - 3%
Additive: Sour Flavor Concentrate TFA -1 %

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lingogrey

William Vermaak said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a descent Cherry recipe. I love FA Cherry and have mixed it as a standalone at 5% and it's very nice, but something is missing. Any ideas on what I can add to give it a more fuller flavor and maybe bring out the cherry a bit?
> 
> I'm not too keen on a cherry cola etc. and have scoured the web looking for a cherry only juice.


I haven't tried the FA Cherry, but I found that a combination of TFA Black Cherry (which I would imagine is darker and more 'medicinal' than FA Cherry) and TFA Bananas Foster (I haven't found too many banana concentrates that I like, but the Foster - a banana ice cream with some caramel, brown sugar, and hints of cinnamon and nutmeg - is great. I still have the non-DX version - available and on sale from Skyblue - I have no idea what the DX version is like. TFA / LA Banana Cream would also work, but I personally really like the Foster) compliments each other wonderfully. I would try something like 3 % FA Cherry (I don't know the potency, but probably a good place to start if 5 % standalone works for you) with 5 % TFA Bananas Foster.

For a more 'pure' Cherry vape, I would say that around 0.3 - 0.5 % INW Raspberry (strong concentrate!) would make the Cherry pop (and @Feliks Karp 's suggestion of TFA Raspberry with some Sour / Citric Acid also sounds good to me)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## William Vermaak

Thankyou @Lingogrey and @Feliks Karp 

I'll give it a bash. Got some new concentrates coming from @YeOldeOke, so I can play around with it a bit more

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## William Vermaak

Ok, so I've settled on below that I'm mixing up now. Still waiting for the INW Raspberry for v1.2

4% FA Cherry
1% FA Bavarian Cream
1% FA Sweetener

Will let it stand for a day or two for the cream to do it's thang.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

@Lingogrey, have you tried the FW Bananas Foster? skiddlz reckons it's one of FW's best profiles. Unfortunately, not many stock it but I'll be picking some up from Supreme next time I'm there. I also like the TFA version but I'm keen to try FW's.

I'm not a fan of cherries but I found this recipe interesting, mainly for the notes that Inw Lemon and Strawberry Ripe were used to boost the FA Cherry. I haven't tried it though so cannot confirm if it works.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey

RichJB said:


> @Lingogrey, have you tried the FW Bananas Foster? skiddlz reckons it's one of FW's best profiles. Unfortunately, not many stock it but I'll be picking some up from Supreme next time I'm there. I also like the TFA version but I'm keen to try FW's.
> 
> I'm not a fan of cherries but I found this recipe interesting, mainly for the notes that Inw Lemon and Strawberry Ripe were used to boost the FA Cherry. I haven't tried it though so cannot confirm if it works.


Thanks for the heads up @RichJB ! I haven't tried it (and even though I really really like the TFA Bananas Foster, it's not a profile that I vape often - so I've still got loads of my 15 ml bottle left and way too many unused or barely used concentrates to justify stocking up on anything but the essentials that I use over and over, but I'll be sure to try it in future). That recipe also does look interesting (possibly not my cup of tea, but I won't be able to say until I mix it - I have everything but the FA Cherry, so might just pick that up)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Feliks Karp said:


> Here is one I put it the one or two recipe thread:
> I find the TFA black cherry to have a very accurate taste to a cherry sucker or cherry juice, since we using the same % maybe sub your concentrate and fiddle with the %
> 
> 70 VG - 20 PG
> 
> Black Cherry Flavor concentrate TFA - 5 %
> Raspberry Flavor Concentrate TFA - 3%
> Additive: Sour Flavor Concentrate TFA -1 %



I made this based on your idea and its rather special:

*Cherry pop*
1% Sour (TFA) 
3% Cherry (INW) 
1% Raspberry (INW)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

Rude Rudi said:


> I made this based on your idea and its rather special:
> 
> *Cherry pop*
> 1% Sour (TFA)
> 3% Cherry (INW)
> 1% Raspberry (INW)



You can repay me with some delicious coffee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy

Rude Rudi said:


> I made this based on your idea and its rather special:
> 
> *Cherry pop*
> 1% Sour (TFA)
> 3% Cherry (INW)
> 1% Raspberry (INW)


Thanks for this recipe. Whipped some up last night. Any recommendations on the steep Time?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> Thanks for this recipe. Whipped some up last night. Any recommendations on the steep Time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Judging by the ingredients, there's nothing that demands a long steep, should be decent as a SnV, 5 days if you can wait (my opinion)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rude Rudi said:


> I made this based on your idea and its rather special:
> 
> *Cherry pop*
> 1% Sour (TFA)
> 3% Cherry (INW)
> 1% Raspberry (INW)


I need to try this one

did you leave the ratio as 70/30?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy

Scissorhands said:


> Judging by the ingredients, there's nothing that demands a long steep, should be decent as a SnV, 5 days if you can wait (my opinion)


I was on the same page,so you confirmed my thinking. I'm just gonna steep for a few days just to let things settle. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> Thanks for this recipe. Whipped some up last night. Any recommendations on the steep Time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yes, as per the comments, no real steeping required - perhaps just overnight for all the bits to blend nicely...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

